
Tesla Sentry Mode: Interesting New Details - rbanffy
https://electrek.co/2019/02/19/tesla-sentry-mode-more-details/
======
x38iq84n
> Tesla states that it is temporarily backing footage to its network

Lol, sure.

Speaking of SW improvements, is Tesla autopilot still crashing into stationary
vehicles and concrete slabs on highways and stuff? How about focusing on that
rather than nearly worthless "features".

